# How To Use A Whole Bunch Of Homegrown Chinook Hops



## juzz1981 (25/2/11)

Hi all,

Just wondering how to use all these chinook homegrown hops i just harvested, dont really know how to use them since i have no way of knowing the AA%

Cheers


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (25/2/11)

10 minute IPA :beerbang:


----------



## thylacine (25/2/11)

flavour & aroma; pellets for bittering. ie known AA for latter. I also use my chinook flowers for additional hop flavour on occasion, via 'french press' or 'steeping'.


----------



## Wolfy (25/2/11)

In general you'd expect them to be about 10-14 %AA.
Use them in a beer with 'American' in the style name then you can use them for bittering, flavour and aroma, and never have too much of them.


----------



## juzz1981 (27/2/11)

Thanks for all the advise, 

I have a LCBA clone in the fermenter at the moment, wonder what dry hopping say 20-30g of chinook?

Was thinking this might be ok?


----------



## Effect (27/2/11)




----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/11)

juzz1981 said:


> Thanks for all the advise,
> 
> I have a LCBA clone in the fermenter at the moment, wonder what dry hopping say 20-30g of chinook?
> 
> Was thinking this might be ok?



In my experience chinook doesn't add subtle nuance to a beer, and to my taste dry hopping with it exacerbates some of its bite. Only do it if you love chinook - the big resiney/piney attack- (and don't care that you are completely changing the LCBA profile). Otherwise use them in the boil on your next brew. They are perfect in the 10 min IPA that others are suggesting. Good luck.


----------



## juzz1981 (27/2/11)

10min IPA it is then


----------



## MitchDudarko (27/2/11)

Great video. How much volume did you lose to rehydrating the flowers?


----------



## drsmurto (27/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> In my experience chinook doesn't add subtle nuance to a beer, and to my taste dry hopping with it exacerbates some of its bite. Only do it if you love chinook - the big resiney/piney attack- (and don't care that you are completely changing the LCBA profile). Otherwise use them in the boil on your next brew. They are perfect in the 10 min IPA that others are suggesting. Good luck.



Home grown chinook (ie Australian grown) tastes and smells nothing like US chinook.

Much more like B Saaz IMO.


----------



## blackbock (27/2/11)

Am I right in interpreting the 10 minute IPA has a single 400g addition at 10mins? How do they come up with the figure of 60 IBUs in that case?


----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Home grown chinook (ie Australian grown) tastes and smells nothing like US chinook.
> 
> Much more like B Saaz IMO.




Oh ok...weird. In that case I have absolutely no idea how the last two brews I've done are going to turn out haha (I put them together on the assumption that my chinook would taste like chinook). Presumably the AAU is still similar though (%10-14 ish)?


----------



## barls (27/2/11)

i find the same as drsmurto, not Chinook like, but nice


----------



## Sydneybrewer (27/2/11)

Was going to say make a arrogant bastard clone it is an all chinook beer and pretty simple, so here is my clone:

Recipe: STONE ARROGANT BASTARD
Style: 23-Speciality Beer

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 26.50 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 23.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.057 SG
Expected OG: 1.065 SG
Expected FG: 1.016 SG
Expected ABV: 6.6 %
Expected ABW: 5.2 %
Expected IBU (using Rager): 73.4
Expected Color: 18.3 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Pale Ale Malt 6.000 kg (90.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Special B 0.600 kg (9.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Chinook (10.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 60 Min From End
US Chinook (10.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 45 Min From End
US Chinook (10.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 30 Min From End
US Chinook (10.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 15 Min From End
US Chinook (10.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used At turn off

Yeast: DCL US-05-SafAle

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

edit: added recipe


----------



## drsmurto (27/2/11)

The AA% will depend on where it is grown. Much like wine grapes, the soil (terroir) plays a major role.

I use 9.0% after a few batches by myself and others.


----------



## Effect (27/2/11)

blackbock said:


> Am I right in interpreting the 10 minute IPA has a single 400g addition at 10mins? How do they come up with the figure of 60 IBUs in that case?


Link to 10 min IPA recipe



Have a look at the bottom of the recipe at it will outline how the recipe is formulated in beersmith.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Malted (27/2/11)

So if you have just picked the Chinook hops (they have not been dried). How would you factor them in for a 10 min IPA. Required weight times four for fresh hops?


----------



## drsmurto (27/2/11)

Malted said:


> So if you have just picked the Chinook hops (they have not been dried). How would you factor them in for a 10 min IPA. Required weight times four for fresh hops?



I'd use 5 times the weight for wet hops.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I'd use 5 times the weight for wet hops.


I just finished drying 105gm of wet Spotswood grown Chinook down to 25gm, so the good Dr is pretty spot on. 

It will also depend a little on how dry the flowers are at time of picking.

Looking forward to using them as a 0 min addition in an LCPA clone.


----------



## Tony (27/2/11)

juzz1981 said:


> Thanks for all the advise,
> 
> I have a LCBA clone in the fermenter at the moment, wonder what dry hopping say 20-30g of chinook?
> 
> Was thinking this might be ok?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jyo (27/2/11)

Tony said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Control freak


----------



## Effect (27/2/11)

Well Tony doesn't personally like dry hopping and probably hasn't had home grown chinook as well.


----------



## Tony (27/2/11)

jyo said:


> Control freak



back in your box lad :lol: 

I have no problems with this....just i dont like dry hopping (and the LCBA doesnt need it, its a BA not a PA) and think these hops would be better used making an AIPA of epic proportions! 

my 2c 

Edit.........

crap...... they are on to me


----------



## jyo (27/2/11)

Tony said:


> back in your box lad :lol:



:icon_cheers: on ya, Tony. I have to agree with you. The Bright is my house beer and I always go back to the original recipe with no changes.

If it was me, and it won't be this year because my bines are shithouse grr... I'd be going for an APA with 60, 15 and 1 minute schedule so you can really get a good taste of what your hops are going to do. However, a 10 minute IPA would also be tempting...

Cheers, John.


----------



## Tony (27/2/11)

60, 15, 1........... mmmmmmmmmmmm

Id go 30 , 20, 10, 0.

Bitter, 1g/l, 2g/l, 3g/l


----------



## Malted (27/2/11)

Since my pallete is still an IBU wuss, I have today cooked up an APA-ish (instead of IPA) brew with 200g of fresh Chinook at 15 mins. A big mob of flowers act as a good trub trap! I was going to bitter with Magnum and flavour with Chinook but thought ah what the heck, try the fresh Chinook only. 

If I say they're 9% AA (as per Mount Torrens Chinook), divide fresh weight by 5, and with 'dirty no chilling' (adjustment of +10 mins for IBU?) - I might have an equivalent of perhpas 40g at 25 mins and still be 7ish IBU points short of style minimum. I'm not trying to win anything, so out of style won't worry me. I'll taste it out of the fermenter and see if I need to do another boil and add to gain some IBU. 

I have 80g drying to add as a dry hop, I just didn't have the bollocks to throw the lot in the boil. Not a lot of flowers left on the bines, I kinda gave it a good going over today.


----------



## sink cut (1/3/11)

sort of on topic...

I also have just harvested my first year chinhooks in Kiama and am attempting to dry hops for the first time. I have had them on a screen next to a fan now for two days. It is very humid where I live and has been raining yesterday. So Far the appearance of the hops has not changed much during drying. The one stem i left on is still bending or creasing instead of snapping.

I have a feeling my hops were already fairly dry when i picked them as i had to discard some brown ones. I harvested about 5Liters worth and they only weighed about 300gm,

Do you think they are already dry?


----------



## black_labb (2/3/11)

sink cut said:


> sort of on topic...
> 
> I also have just harvested my first year chinhooks in Kiama and am attempting to dry hops for the first time. I have had them on a screen next to a fan now for two days. It is very humid where I live and has been raining yesterday. So Far the appearance of the hops has not changed much during drying. The one stem i left on is still bending or creasing instead of snapping.
> 
> ...




from what I've read people dry their hops to a certain percentage of their original weight. I'm still waiting on my chinook that is still growing healthily and has only some tiny flower buds. The POR next to it (it the spot with more sun) got scorched and has a few flowers nearly ready to pick.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/3/11)

errr...let me just say that I sampled my LFPA using all homegrown chinook and cascade and I would like to acknowledge barls and drsmurto....it is remarkably similar to a cascade and motueka/b saaz match up (like a darker, maltier more aggro Tonys LCBA). Weird, unexpected but pleasant.


Gee I'm glad I bought 90gms of B Saaz when I've just picked, dried and vac sealed 700gms of homegrown chinook that tastes much the same.

Slightly OT but are there any other hop varieties that home growers use that are radically (and I would describe this difference as radical - no attack like chinook pellets has) different to what might be expected? I might even start a new thread on this - it has really taken me by surprise...like buying zucchini seed and growing pumpkin hee hee.


----------



## barls (3/3/11)

glad to hear its tasty. might have to play around with a few recipes i have.
my mt hood, its almost like a cross halfway between the german and the american version.
the only other one is wurtenburger, which is similar to tettenger but quite different as well.


----------



## Malted (3/3/11)

Fascinating stuff!
So a home grown Chinook could taste like a motueka/b saaz ?
This really ought to be a new thread: What home grown hops might actually taste like or resemble. 

I was told to expect that my homegrown Hersbrucker is much fruitier than what one would expect from commercial Hersbrucker. 

New growers, myself included have certain expectations that a particular variety may have characteristics such as the variety name would suggest. To know what expectations one should possibly have from home grown stuff really would be invaluable when deciding on what varities to get or what to use them for.


----------



## drsmurto (4/3/11)

Malted said:


> Fascinating stuff!
> So a home grown Chinook could taste like a motueka/b saaz ?
> This really ought to be a new thread: What home grown hops might actually taste like or resemble.



I've only been saying that for a few years now :icon_cheers: 

I thought I told you this when you took the chinook (and other) cuttings home? If i didnt i apologise.


----------



## Malted (4/3/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I've only been saying that for a few years now :icon_cheers:
> 
> I thought I told you this when you took the chinook (and other) cuttings home? If i didnt i apologise.




Verbal diarrhea response sent as a PM!


----------

